# Needing feedback on an idea.



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Need advice/opinions on an idea I have. 
I have been making my own walleye/saugeye/bass jigging spoons for a while now. Having been a big fan of the Hopkins jigging spoons for years, I began wondering how to make my own. Especially every time I left one on the bottom of the lake at $4 a pop. All they really are I thought, was a balanced little chunk of shiny metal with a hook attached. After much trial and error, I figured out a way to make spoons in under 15 minutes. There are no molds to buy, and only the very basic tools are required. ie. bench vice, drill, pliers, and a $15Burnzomatic torch. The material can be purchased at almost any hardware store and is very inexpensive. Not only do they catch fish equally as well (if not better) but weigh relatively whatever you want them to. They can include rattles, and best of all cost next to nothing comparably. 
After witnessing the catch results first hand, many fishing buddies and others have asked me to sell them some. I have decided that It would be cool to do one better and show them how to make their own. 
Therein lies my question: If I were to produce a well shot DVD showing the entire process involved in making your own spoons, and package it with all the raw materials needed to make, say 10 spoons, (tubes, lead, split rings, hooks, lure tapes, snaps, rattles etc.) Do you suppose there would be any interest out there for such a thing? I thought I could start filming actual realtime catches using them, plus show some ins and outs and include it on the DVD as well. Just an idea, but it sounded like something that may be fun to do and even maybe put on E-Bay? Any thoughts either way would be highly appreciated.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

It sounds like a good idea. I would just worrie about other jigging spoon company. I don't know if they have patten rights or not on the spoons.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't think the other jig companies would have any say in it as long as you are making your own and call them by a different name. They sell blanks at Kames for making Sonars but they call them Zonars. I bought a mold years ago and have made many Zonars.
A lot of guys make their own lures that look identical to other lures made by the big manufacturers but they call them something else. As Dennis Miller would say " This is just my opinion . I could be wrong!"


----------

